# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Weird Apostrophe Bug

## DrWho1988

Words with apostrophes are showing up as "don\'t" instead of normal. What could be causing this? Is there a fix or something I can do on my end?

----------


## Facebook

Sound's Like' Your'' Webrowser


'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

----------


## DrWho1988

I'm using Firefox 3.6.8 on Windows 7. Is anyone else having this problem?

It only seems to pop up on an initial post that I make, not replies

----------


## Facebook

Have you tried clearing your cache?

----------


## Ketty

*Lmao, its your keyboard settings. If you look at your toolbar down there you can see it says a shortening of your language, to me it is "NO", sometimes it happened that my browser got set to "EN", which made me not be able to say certain symbols.. etc.*

----------


## Reflection

> *Lmao, its your keyboard settings. If you look at your toolbar down there you can see it says a shortening of your language, to me it is "NO", sometimes it happened that my browser got set to "EN", which made me not be able to say certain symbols.. etc.*


You can switch between your keyboard languages with alt+shift.

----------


## DrWho1988

I actually only have 1 language available to my keyboard and it's, and always has been, English (United States) - US. I have all other language and layouts removed to cut down on the bloat. This bug pops up off and on occasionally. Seems to mostly happen when I use the advanced editor, but not everytime. It's odd, and slightly annoying but I'll get over it.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I get this as well :S

----------


## Ketty

*Hmm. D: I don't know then. :c*

----------


## Opirity

Simple : avoid using them 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## Killalots

*I posted on my Mac and then when switching to my Windows had this issue.

I had assumed it was a 'language' problem.*

----------


## soulchief

is it only in certain pages? or all pages?

If it is certain pages, could be because ' and " are escaped by putting a \ in front of it (to stop basic sql injections).. (so they are stored as \' and \") But then they are (rather, should be) converted back to the original character (' and ") before being sent to your browser.

----------


## Dombo

What he said ^

----------

